# Sol Melia Vacation Club



## janckenn (Apr 5, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about Sol Melia Vacation Club?
How does it compare to Hilton Grand Vacation Club?
Thanks for any information.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Feb 11, 2012)

*Bump*

Bump. Any one have info?


----------



## pafort (Feb 16, 2012)

*SMVC*



tahoeJoe said:


> Bump. Any one have info?



hi all,
I also seek information, I will have a presentation in a few months, and I would be prepared. I know the Marriott European system, I think it is similar

Paolo


----------



## abdibile (Feb 19, 2012)

My understanding is that the Sol Melia System is quite different from Marriott.

Very expensive to buy in and very high maintennace fees, but they manily have their resorts fully intergrated in hotels.

They nickle and dime you for everything and are extremely secretive. So no way to get a points chart or claendar for all resorts or soemthing like that before you buy from them.

And everything is just Right To Use, so all you get for your $80,000 or whatever is a contract with some company in Mexico or the Domenican Republic.

They also charge a fee of 10% of the original purchase price as resort transfer fee if you want to buy resale. This is several thousand US$ you have to pay when you buy resale and probably again have to pay when you want to get rid of your expensive MF RTU.

And most resorts are Mandatory All Inclusive at rates between $120 and $160 per person per night! MF plus AI fees sound like a quite expensive holiday and can often be had cheaper by just booking the hotel side of their resorts.

Not worth it in my view!


----------



## mecass3 (Apr 17, 2012)

Just want to clarify a bit here since I think the above user was very misinformed and I'm trying to get these TUG boards caught up with some more accurate picture direct from a Sol Melia Vacation Owner. 

We bought directly from the resort 5 years ago (Paradisus Palma Real) for approx $20k.  Our MF have been very consistent and are not that high.  Some properties have AI, and others do not.  We loved the ME Cancun and also the ME Madrid, both are just upscale hotels and not AI properties.  They also have an amazing property in Central London and others throughout Europe and the Caribbean.  

We have been very happy with our ownership. Customer Service is excellent and we've never had trouble getting the week we wanted.  I have also rented our property several times (thanks TUG) and it seems to have always worked out well for both us and the renter.  

Overall, we have been extremely satisfied with our purchase as SMVC owners and look forward to years of our membership!


----------



## pafort (Apr 26, 2012)

*Palacio de Isora (Tenerife, Canary Islands)*



mecass3 said:


> Just want to clarify a bit here since I think the above user was very misinformed and I'm trying to get these TUG boards caught up with some more accurate picture direct from a Sol Melia Vacation Owner.
> 
> We bought directly from the resort 5 years ago (Paradisus Palma Real) for approx $20k.  Our MF have been very consistent and are not that high.  Some properties have AI, and others do not.  We loved the ME Cancun and also the ME Madrid, both are just upscale hotels and not AI properties.  They also have an amazing property in Central London and others throughout Europe and the Caribbean.
> 
> ...



I ask some users who had attended a sales presentation, to give info on MF, and cost of a week in high season (platinum week in marriott system).
This is because, with the gateway of interval international, would not make sense to buy weeks in medium and low season.



Paolo


----------



## pafort (Jul 18, 2012)

*Sales Presentation at Gran Melia Palacio de Isora (Canary Islands - Tenerife)*

Hi all!
I participated with great curiosity to the sales presentation at the Gran Melia Palacio de Isora!
The facility is fantastic, but the location is really inconvenient for me!
But we give the details:
1) The system is designed on the acquisition of points, depending on the type of flat;
2) The program has a fixed duration (46 years)
3) Flexibility of the program
4) annual expenditure on maintenance
5) Operating expenses of the exchange network
6) Convertibility of points (SMO Sol Melia Options) for airline miles, or conversion of SMO, MAS points in a ratio 1:4.5.

Regarding the types of apartments, the Gran Melia Palacio de Isora are suites for 2 persons, Master Suite 4 +2 (sofa bed), LockOff for 6 +2 (sofa bed). Depending on the desired type, were consequently associated with a variable number of SMO:
38,000 Suite
50,000 Master Suite
88,000 LockOff

1) The proposed sales were as follows:

88,000 SMO, the price of 46,000 €, use for 46 years, Platinum season.
50,000 SMO, priced at € 34,600, use for 46 years, Platinum season.
50,000 SMO, the price of 22,500 €, use for 23 years, Platinum season.
38,000 SMO, the price of 17,300 €, use for 23 years, Platinum season.

For the redemption of nights, in season, gold, of course, the number of SMO is less necessary!

4) Maintenance fees:
€ 530 for the Suite
€ 616 for the Master Suite
€ 752 for LockOff

5) the network of internal exchange SMVC, necessary for all types of accommodations, or late cancellation, has an annual cost of 176 €. They call it "the agency members."

What happens if after you have booked our week at the Gran Melia Palcio de Isora (with 50,000 SMO), we must give up the vacation?
If it terminates within 90 days of retrieving all the SMO, without penalty. Between 90 and 60 will lose 25% of the SMO. More than 59 days will forfeit 50%.
The points can be lost but also to retrieve blocks of 10.0000 paying € 100. 

6) The unused points never expire and can be redeemed for hotel stays with an exchange rate of 1 = 4.5 points SMO MAS, in our case 50 000 225 000 SMO = MAS points.
The scores MAS:

Brand - Standard - Superior - Junior Suite - The Level / Level Red / Royal Service
Sol 10 000 - 17 000 - 27 000 - ------
All Inclusive Sol * 24,000 - 35,000 - 42,500 - -----
TRYP by Wyndham 15,000 25,000 35,000 - -----
Melia in Spain 20,000 - 34,000 - 45,000 - 50,000
Meliá outside Spain / Innside 25,000 - 40,000 - 50,000 - ----
Meliá All Inclusive (2) 40,000 - 50,000 - ----- - 65,000
Gran Meliá / Me by Meliá 30,000 - 44,000 - 55,000  - 60,000
Paradisus - ---- 54,000 - 60,000 - 65,000

Spero di essere stato chiaro

Paolo


----------



## OlgaNYC (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi All,

I just participated in the presentation at Paradisus Palma Real.  It is a very pretty resort, but the buy-in costs are ridiculous.  It will be around $50K for the week, plus maintenance fee of $900, plus SMVC membership fee of around $120/yr, plus exchange fees etc etc.  Of course I walked away and will be looking to “adopt” a contract here on TUG.

What scares me the most is that they quoted me AI fees of $95-$115 pp/pn, however when I checked RCI website it shows that it goes up to $260 pp/pn for the Christmas/New Year week.  Considering that we attended the tour on 12/29/12 and specifically told the sales person that we always want to travel this week, I find their statements highly misleading.

Also, I asked our sales person why there was a difference in price per point between Paradisus Palma Real and for example Melia Caribe next door (another hotel in the same network).  If I am (as they lead me to believe) just buying points in the Sol Melia network that can be (theoretically) used at any resort and for any week, why would I choose to pay more per point?  Can’t I buy points at the cheapest resort but book the week at the most expensive one?  I never got a clarification as to what is the benefit of buying in the more expensive resort, and would appreciate if anyone here can spell it out for me.

I have a Disney timeshare so I know the importance of booking at the beginning of your reservation window.  I am always ready to book my ressie at 9AM on the 11 month mark.  I was trying to figure out if Sol Melia gives me the right to book at my home resort sooner than it does for non-home resort owners (which would then explain the price differential).  Could not get an answer to that from the sales person either.  Perhaps one of my fellow TUGers knows?  Please consider that I am tied to the school schedule and am only interested in week 52 which is likely the hardest to book at that resort.

Thanks!!!
Olga


----------

